# Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread



## M&F (Feb 19, 2015)

*Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Conspiracy has reached the highest rungs of Pokémon Leagues and the breadth of the whole world... A small commitee was thus formed to investigate matters, but work became impossible as the members seemed to find each other guilty. Tensions rose, and boy, that situation would escalate quickly.

*72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Sorry I'm double-late.

-----

Just as soon as there was talk of conspiracy among Elites, *Malva* was target of accusations and suspicions. Of course, while fully acknowledging her connections to the begone Team Flare, she refused to be held accountable for more than what were truly her crimes to answer for, and claimed to still hold to a thief's honor -- that she was above dragging her former affiliation into this ridiculous mess.

Of course, this conflict ultimately left her as some quite outspoken -- and well-connected -- opposition to the scheme. In retrospect, it was of little surprise that they deemed her of exceptional danger to their plans. And indeed, she would later be found lifeless with the colorful lens of her glasses in many shards, while still wearing the frame.

*DarkAura, the Malva, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hmm. Interesting. I don't have any leads, sadly enough. Anyone else have something?


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Not I.  Night-zero kills usually give us anything to work with for obvious reasons.  Also, I know I shouldn't read into the flavour, but the bit about the glasses is a strange thing to put in for no reason, is it not?


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Dazel said:


> Night-zero kills usually give us anything to work with for obvious reasons.


** Rarely, not usually.  Curse the lack of an "edit" button.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I think it just means they broke her classes? I don't know. I don't think flavor is much help


----------



## Herbe (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

If flavor _was_ of help, I would think it would be like a sound move, to shatter her glasses. Because the fact she's still wearing the frames and only the glass was broke, I think it would be like a sound based move, like Hyper Voice or maybe Perish Song or something? But with Perish Song, there would be two dead bodies, or something like that.

Otherwise, the flavor could be completely irrelevant. But, that's really all we have to go on. I'd be ecstatic if someone could get some _actual_ clues to cause of death, who killed them, et cetera. I doubt that will be happening, since N0 usually doesn't give us anything to work with, as Dazel said.


----------



## Herbe (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

That and any inforoles wouldn't ( and _shouldn't_) be willing to give us just one name the first day, because they would be killed for sure the next.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

hey look, i'm not dead for once. thank you based mafia. (clearly this is the correct course of action)

yeah there's nothing to go on lmao. abstain?


----------



## Herbe (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

_shrug_ I mean I'd rather have more discussion before jumping to abstaining, but its unlikely we could randomly pick a mafia and more likely we'd randomly lynch one of our important roles (or any innocent lynching would be bad), unless we're _really_ lucky, so yeah, I guess we'll end up *abstaining* anyway. I'll be happy to change this if anyone else has any more opinions on the matter, but abstain seems to be the default on D1. It's better than random modlynch, at least, so if no one else votes, we'll be safe from that.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, *abstaining* is definitely the way to go here, I agree.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Lilypad said:


> If flavor _was_ of help, I would think it would be like a sound move, to shatter her glasses. Because the fact she's still wearing the frames and only the glass was broke, I think it would be like a sound based move, like Hyper Voice or maybe Perish Song or something? But with Perish Song, there would be two dead bodies, or something like that.
> 
> Otherwise, the flavor could be completely irrelevant. But, that's really all we have to go on. I'd be ecstatic if someone could get some _actual_ clues to cause of death, who killed them, et cetera. I doubt that will be happening, since N0 usually doesn't give us anything to work with, as Dazel said.


I have a feeling that flavor isn't important - after all, it hasn't ever really been in MFia games (and in SSB Mafia, it was even supposed to be misleading) but yeah, it would be kind of silly for an inforole to speak up now when it's unlikely they've gotten any useful information. That was kind of the trap I fell into in Fandoms Mafia, trying to push my luck.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Oops. Forgot to say - I'll follow everyone else, and *Abstain*.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*abstain* from me as well


----------



## Negrek (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Agree not to worry about flavor, kinda sick and don't really want to brain right now, so *abstain*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hm. I've never liked abstaining outside of an alien panic or something equally exciting, although I do agree that we really don't have anything else to go on at the moment. It just... doesn't feel right to throw in my vote for abstain when we have a whole two days left, but I'm not really sure what else we're going to get done? IDK, maybe someone has some kind of role that can do something during the day without outing them. This game is supposed to be pretty vanilla, iirc, but I wouldn't rule out nothing happening at all "today".

...eh, I can always change my vote later if something does come up. *Abstain*, I guess.


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I don't know that abstaining is _ever_ the right thing to do. Over the course of a day/night cycle, you have a nonzero chance of killing a mafioso if you lunch someone, and a zero-percent chance if you don't. I can think of a few interesting ideas for making it less like the one lynched is innocent, as well (Game theory is fun). Nonetheless, this is probably a very suspicious thing to say, so I suppose I'll vote to *abstain*.


----------



## Dar (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Abstaining is boring, but *abstain* I guess.


----------



## M&F (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Malva's death was dismissed as a result of her past connections and all the people she'd crossed in the past. Sure, there were some Elites and Champions on the take, but would they stoop to murder?

Although denial filled the discussion at day, feelings started to change when the lights were out...

*No one was lynched.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Glacia* had quite put herself out there. She was among the ones who held most firmly that Malva's death couldn't only be a trick of karma... And perhaps, the conspirators decided that this was grounds for another elimination.

Although she lay on the ground with as much dignity as a corpse slumped over a pile of rubble can have, her surroundings were alarming. Her room had been thrashed beyond recogntion. Only the walls and the ceiling were still standing, and even then, barely so. Interestingly, it seemed even as if the dormitory had taken the brunt of the damage, as she had few injuries herself despite still having taken a lethal amount.

"Could the bedroom have been the _real_ target?" Somebody spoke, and then slunk quietly into their seat when they realized the embarassment they just put themselves through.

*Gevaisa, the Glacia, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Herbe (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Um. Well, the only person who said they could have some game theory ideas to help us lynch mafia has been killed. I guess we're at square one again, untill anyone else can come up with some info, though they probably would make targets out of themselves in the process. Which sucks. Though if we have enough collective evidence to lynch a mafia today, I think we should. I don't know, can anyone else chime in and help? Just trying to break the ice for discussion.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Sssso I'm getting the impression that flavour text is relevant?

I'd guess Gevaisa was killed with the move Thrash or Outrage or.. Bulldoze? Anyways, 's very different from DarkAura's flavour text, so unless someone has a role with multiple killing moves (???) we've got two distinct killing roles here. Nothing otherwise on this front, though. speculation!!! \o/


----------



## Herbe (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Am I right that usually there's a Don that always makes the kill?

Which, if I'm right, that means there _is_ more than one killing role. Which is probably bad news for us. But my question is, if there's more than one killing role, why didn't they both kill?


----------



## Herbe (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*It would mean that if the don didn't have more than one killing power. Since they're the only one who could make the kill, it would be consistent flavors. So, above isn't the only option if the don has more than one power. Or if there isn't even a don at all. 

Or, always an option, the flavor isn't really relevant. But the difference should be noted.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hmm I didn't get a notice on top that day started. Oh well.


This is not good. We have no leads at the moment, and abstaining endlessly will kill us.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Ok, so I was hoping to quietly investigate, but whatever. 
I can investigate what type of art (ie action) people do at night. On the first night Dazel did nothing, last night Lilypad used a disruptive action. Care to elucidate us?


----------



## M&F (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Lookit me, forgetting to change the phase header.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

re: flavor text: not really a relevant thing in MF's games. Sometimes straight misleading. Don't look into it too much.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

It doesn't seem like flavor was relevant the first day, and I don't think it's relevant today either - and even if it is, it's not like it gives us any real leads anyway. We can brainstorm all we want about what caused all that disorder (thrash, earthquake, outrage, bulldoze, etc) but none of it would really implicate anyone anyway, and it could be very misleading.

Also, aren't Disruptive actions usually pro-town? Roleblocker is the only role I can call to mind that would be biased towards the Mafia, but it's more likely she's just a Swapper or Bus Driver or redirector, considering those are roles MF is equally fond of (judging from past games).


----------



## Wargle (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

True, though a mafia roleblocker is not unheard of. Maybe a mafia redirector/bus driver? Hmm. No idea. Though I do have the feeling we'll be losing ILS tonight because he spoke up.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Since I'm probably gonna die, I'm gonna get as much information on this thread as I can.
MF gave me a list of possible art people can be doing: killing, informative, healing, disruptive, voting, support, other, combination.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Out of curiosity, Squirtles: you said Dazel did "nothing" when you targeted him the first night. Do you know if that means that he doesn't have an action or that he chose not to use his action, or can you not tell the difference between those two? I'm just wondering since "nothing" isn't one of your apparent options up there.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

He didn't do anything when I targeted him.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I wonder if he was disrupted if that would report as nothing? Hmrl


----------



## Negrek (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

MF's given disruption powers to both mafia and innocent players in the past; I don't think it directly points to one or the other. I'd love to hear  more about what's up with it, though!



> I wonder if he was disrupted if that would report as nothing? Hmrl


I think MF might actually answer that one if ILS were to ask.

How on earth would someone be "voting" at night?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> How on earth would someone be "voting" at night?


Top-of-the-head guess? Possibly not an actual "vote", but maybe a politician-like role that can force another player's vote to be counted a certain way. Or maybe a doublevoter who has to declare that they're going to doublevote the night before, but thaaaat seems kind of silly.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well, the latter would make sense if it's one of MF's modal roles ("If you do not choose to X during the night, you may instead choose to...").

I find it interesting that there would be enough voting powers out there that somehow involve the night phase for them to get their own category rather than just being folded into "other."


----------



## Herbe (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Wow. What a time to be gone for a day or so.

Well _obviously_ I would rather not claim unless nessessary, especially this early in the game, but if you're going to lynch me anyway, when it gets to that point I guess I will, if I must.

But, in my defense, having a disruptive role really doesn't say anything either way. Killing action, definitely, but otherwise there are plenty of innocent disruptive roles. (I would know of at least one :P.) And, since you spoke early without concrete evidence to lynch a mafia, we just probably lost our psuedoinspector. Which is further awful for our position. 

augh why is the beginning of this game going so badly


----------



## Autumn (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I've got a power that would allow me to prevent ILS from being killed but it would _also_ prevent ILS from being able to make any move so :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hm... I dunno, if ILS has any ideas about what he wanted to do tonight, maybe he can leave a suggestion for any other potential investigative-type roles? I... really don't know whether it's a good idea to block our only known investigator! but if you do decide to protectblock him (there might be other healing roles, I guess), and the other investigator(s) don't have any more pressing targets, maybe at least that way we can improve our chances that someone finds something out? (Don't actually say anything unless it would otherwise be a good idea to do so, hypothetical other investigators, but yeah.)

Also, not that past games are necessarily an indication of how this one will play out, does MF usually do healer clash in his games/Alti, does your role mention anything about clashing?

At any rate, pretty sure today is the last day for discussion? Are we... going to do anything? Two-and-a-bit roles coming forward on day two is plenty unless someone else has some really important information to share... and in theory I suppose they could since quite a few people haven't posted today, or even posted at all this game (where are you Butterfree, I was re-reading AAMafia 2 and it was awesome and I wanted to be awesome together again, and maybe even actually win this time ;-;)... but I don't know that we've gotten anything concrete enough to perform a lynch on anyone specific?


----------



## Autumn (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

My role doesn't mention anything bout heal-clashing and by the nature of it I have a strong feeling it wouldn't heal-clash even if MF had just left that detail out of my role PM.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Alti is a jailkeeper from what I gather. Protects her target but also blocks them. Usually highest priority and doesn't clash from my expierience


----------



## Wargle (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

It's a good role to use if we found a mafia but on an inspector? It'd be pointless to heal if it blocks him and makes him worthless.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Right, I know how jailkeepers work. My point was that we _probably_ do have a more normal healer somewhere, and ideally that person should be the one to protect ILS, but if Alti would rather not risk losing him and decides to heal then I want to know whether ILS has suggestions for any other investigative roles. Then it's not as though his action is completely wasted.

Kind of a moot point if he doesn't get a chance to say anything before the day ends, though.

It'd be cool if some of the players who've been quiet could pitch in some ideas or something? Again, no particular need for more roleclaiming, but it's nice to know people are paying attention when things are starting to happen around here--especially since it doesn't look like we're likely to lynch anyone today.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I'm here! I'm just... uninspired. And unsure if I should make the complete claim that I feel like I should make or if MF has laid some sort of devious trap for me.

Well, I guess with the lack of any obvious potential harm I'll risk it. BASICALLY, _if I die_, I will receive the role PM of the last player I targeted. This probably indicates resurrection or communication with the dead is a thing in this game, obviously, but I don't know in what form.

This means that _if I die, anyone with a resurrection or talking-to-the-dead power should probably target me, since I will have info_. Until then I'm not very useful, though.

This does open up the possibility of a strategy where we lynch me to get info; however, unless we know there's full-on resurrection, we can't assume we can do that more than once, so it's probably better to save it until we direly need an inspection result.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I haven't been following this super-closely but I'll claim if it helps. I have a one-time power of vanillifying any player I target. I haven't used it yet because it seems more detrimental to the town if used on the wrong person.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Haha, I was hoping not to 100% reveal my role but I suppose you guys figured me out anyway. I picked Phoebe, remember, and so the associated Pokémon is Mega Sableye, which as you can guess uses its big-ass gem as a trap thingy.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I'm Lance.  My illegal dragonite can protect me from being killed once and only once, instead killing the person that targetted me.  Not incredibly useful, I suppose.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

...I'm not really sure why everyone is roleclaiming directly right now? I mean, Alti, your role was kinda obvious from what you described, yeah, but...? All that's really happening for most of you at the moment is you're drawing attention to yourselves/away from yourselves to people with powers that might be more useful. I guess it does give the mafia more targets than ILS for tonight, but it also might give the doctors/Alti more guesswork.

Regardless, Butterfree and VM's powers do sound interesting—not at the moment, I'm still pretty sure we have nothing to go on today, but I guess that "lynch for information" idea could work in a pinch and is something to keep in mind as a last resort. At least VM can sort of work in tandem with that if for some reason we can't lynch any mafiosi Butterfree might uncover right away, so that's something. Kind of. Hm.

I'm also not sure why the day hasn't ended yet, meanwhile?


----------



## Dar (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I still don't think we can lynch anyone, we don't have enough concrete evidence.


----------



## M&F (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I'm also not sure why the day hasn't ended yet, meanwhile?


University is messing with my finely honed GM sensing of time, but moreover, since no votes have been cast, we can consider the extra time up to here a time extension.

And since no votes have been cast still, *24-hour time extension*, but that'll be the last one for this phase.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well, unless someone's been holding onto their information until now, or someone wants to start wildly pointing fingers, I guess we should *abstain*?


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Abstaining* sounds like the best plan still, unfortunately.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I will probably regret this, but *abstaining*.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Meh. *Abstain.*


----------



## Dar (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Negrek (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Gevaisa had the right idea, really. Even in the absence of concrete information, it's generally better to lynch than not. I doubt I can get people to stop abstaining at this point, but we really need to start lynching soon.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I'm all for actually getting things done, of course, but short of pointing fingers at random there really isn't much. We're low on time at this point, but I'll ask again just in case—ILS, do you have any suggestions for any other potential investigators? No need for them to actually come forward now, nor for you to detail exactly what _you'll_ be doing, but since Butterfree and VM aren't particularly useful yet you're kind of all we have to go on!


----------



## M&F (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Ugh, so much forget in me.

The continuous deaths finally catch the attention of the council. Little by little, they share information, hoping to come up with a way to best stave off the evils surrounding them... but could that trust be broken?

Once night fell, each one, but for a few, were once more on their own...

*No one was lynched.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

The door of trust was slammed in the face of the gathered trainers.

It was *Siebold* who had captivated the group towards further openness, after all. He hungered for knowledge of the hearts of those around him as if it were a fine dish, and so many had followed on. And now, he was nonwhere to be seen -- and there was little reason to doubt that he'd run into dire straits, as the premium Kalosian stew he'd been cooking had been left, well, stewing overnight, and was now burned beyond recognition, something the passionate chef would have given his very life to prevent. In fact, could that have been it? And if so, was his sacrifice in vain?

In more than one sense, it was the saddest meal.

*I Liek Squirtles, the Siebold, is dead. He was innocent.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

... I mean, *72 hours for discussion*. Somebody screw my head back on.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Sssso I guess you didn't protect ILS last night, Altissimo? Or was there a healer clash or something?


----------



## Autumn (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I didn't 'cause I figured there'd be no point in preventing the inspector from moving. I was hoping any other healers might take up the mantle and protect him instead. >:/


----------



## Wargle (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well either they didn't because they feared a clash or there aren't any. ((Or in a much rarer case there are multiple others who healed and clashed))


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

...seriously? No one else has anything to say? No ideas, no one who has already revealed their role has any other plans or information, nothing?

Welp. I said I don't like abstaining, and I'm not abstaining anymore. I hate to have to do it this way, but while I admit that we have no solid leads, I also hate sitting on my hands when we have no other way to keep the mafia in check. If we have no real information, then we do the next best thing and get rid of dead weight. Which is... a lot of people, honestly, but I'm going to say *lynch Zero Moment* because he only posted once early on and hasn't bothered since, and that one post wasn't anywhere near as useful as, say, Butterfree's.

Sorry, but if you're not talking, you're not helping town.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Gonna *abstain* real quick so I don't get ninjalynched again.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I don't see the point of attempting to write vapid posts when there's both nothing personally to go on and nothing real to discuss in the thread. ILS was a pretty good potential source of info, but the moment he opened his mouth he was killed. I don't think that's much incentive for the people with the knowledge—if there even are any at the moment—to say anything if they don't have something concrete. As of now, we apparently have absolutely nothing. We go to bed, it's likely that someone dies, but at the same time, it's likely in the morning someone else knows why.


----------



## M&F (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Urf, late for the time extension.

Technically, time should have been way up before ZM cast the tie vote, but in the interest of avoiding a GM lynch in the next Day, let's go ahead and make it a *24-hour time extension*.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Sorry for not being around. I've had a pretty crazy week.

I don't actually think it's likely that someone dying in the night leads to more information the next day. It _may_, but we have no knowledge of what inforoles might still exist in the game and even if there are still some, depending on how they work, there's still plenty of opportunity for them to swing but miss in any given night phase. Lynching is literally the only thing the town can do to advance towards a winning state, and given that lynching (almost) always gives a nonzero chance of finding a mafia player, while not lynching _always_ has zero chance of uncovering mafia, lynching as often as possible is really the best way to go.

I agree that it's frustrating to write posts along the lines of "well we still don't know anything, this is exciting" every day phase, but unfortunately the nature of online mafia usually is that there's little to go on in the early days, since unlike real-life games posters don't necessarily have any obvious "tells," and even things like people not replying to the thread don't give much away.

In any case, I will vote *Zero Moment* for now, since I do think we should lynch someone today and that breaks the abstain tie. I'm fine changing that to someone else later if we're able to agree on another target, though.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Eh, I don't think ILS was the only investigative role here - he was less inspector and more role cop - and if this is _anything_ like past MFia games, the mafia have more than just killing actions. The only people he would really be able to peg with his power would be the don, then, and the vigilante, and that would put the town at somewhat of a disadvantage. If this inspector hasn't spoken yet, it probably means that they haven't come up with any Mafia yet, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well, I suppose there won't be any change in votes today. I'm the backup, I take the role of the first person who dies in the game. I believe I took Gevaisa's place. Let's do this thing.

Now, just who...?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Wait, no, it was DarkAura. 
/didn't even bother to check


----------



## M&F (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

A stunned silence for a moment, and then, distrust. Some short discussion on preemptively killing potential conspirators. Everyone withdrew into their rooms for a moment...

... And by the time they were reunited, a Pokémon Battle was happening in the central room.

"Don't fall behind, Skarmory! Set up Spikes! Let's hope she steps on them too!"
"Get them with Flamethrower, Hydreigon! Get _both of them_, if you can!"

Yikes. Serious business. But regardless of the strange circumstances, who wouldn't be down to watch two Champions duke it out?

*A fight has broken out between Lilycolo and Kratos Aurion!

Please read the following carefully in order to avoid a modkill.* For the remainder of the Day phase, only Lilycolo and Kratos Aurion may participate in the Day discussion. Other players may only post *"Go, Lilycolo!"* or *"Go, Kratos Aurion!"*, which will be parsed as a lynch vote against the opposing player (ie, "Go, Lilycolo!" is a vote for Kratos Aurion to be lynched, and vice-versa). Neither Lilycolo and Kratos Aurion may cast votes on players, although they can post as they'd like otherwise. Players other than Lilycolo and Kratos Aurion can only post the specified commands -- posting anything else may be penalized with modkill.

*48-hour extension (not cumulative with any currently running extensions).*


----------



## Negrek (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*"Go, Lilycolo!"*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Kratos Aurion!*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well then. MF is a fan of gladiators. This is what, three games in a row?


*Go Kratos Aurion*


Kratos seemed to be helping more with more posts I can't remember lily posting and I don't know who you are sorry


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Lilycolo!*


----------



## Herbe (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON I AM SO LATE WHUT

Dammit I can't do much except ugh FIGHT!! FIGHT TO THE DEATH and hope I get more people on my side

:( aurg wasn't this supposed to be a VANILLA GAME? And then suddenly Pokemon Fight of Doom!

I'm a pacifist goddammit! Zm did you do this? I'm /sorry/ about or as mafia okay :(  what did I do to deserve this


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Lilycolo!*


----------



## Herbe (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

:)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Just to be clear on why I voted the way I did, because whatever happens to me I feel I need to get this little rant off my chest: talking is _always_ better than not talking, even if you don't think you have anything to say, and in the absence of other evidence I am always going to prefer lynching quiet people over talkative ones because silence is anti-town. You _aren't_ helping town if you aren't talking, because talking and voting are literally the only things most roles can do during the day; if you really can't bear to lynch someone, whatever, we'll agree to disagree on that, but then you need to _talk_. I'm sorry, but I just can't understand why people don't even try to actually do the one thing they can do to play the game outside of the night phase. This goes for ZM and for _everyone else_ who's been quiet, and no matter how this vote goes, be aware that come postgame I am going to drown every single one of you in extreme fatherly disappointment if you all don't _bloody start talking_. >(

Also, it's a hell of a lot more interesting than a series of back-to-back GM posts, no matter how witty MF might be. Why on earth would anyone actively work against that by not posting? I just... I just _don't get it._

Anyway. I'd really rather like to hold on to my claim if at all possible, since I still feel like I can get some use out of it yet, but if you insist... well, you can't actually _say_ anything (ugh this seems like an interesting mechanic and all but I really really do hate anything that intentionally stifles group discussion, especially at the same time something entertaining is happening!), but I guess I'll do so if there are a lot of other votes against me.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*"Go, Kratos Aurion!"*


----------



## Autumn (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Lilycolo!*

(i have nothing)


----------



## M&F (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

End of the line. Metagross versus Haxorus. Each Pokémon absolutely covered in injuries, their tough armored parts all dinged and cracked. However, because of its Dragon Dance move, the weapon-tusked dragon managed to gain the upper hand for just the right moment, landing some wicked vertical chops that took the Iron Leg Pokémon down with a sickening noise of twisted steel.

It had been an incredibly exciting battle. The crowd was on fire -- not literally, but you could have been fooled. And to finish off the thrilling scene in great style, one last command left Iris's grinning lips.

Steven Stone was now half the man he used to be.

*Kratos Aurion, the Steven Stone, is dead. They were mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Things continued to escalate in the conference hall.

The first thing most noticed in the morning was a new rug on the floor that looked awfully like *Shauntal*. Except it wasn't a rug, so much as it was a completely flattened body. Unfortunately, no matter what Iris's cartoons said, she wasn't fine after somebody stuck a balloon pump in her mouth. And to make matters worse, papers found on the corpse (and extracted with great difficulty) implied that the Elite Four trainer from Unova was in cahoots with that loser who lost big time yesterday, and they had been up to no good.

Later that day, they also found out that *Blue* died as he lived: with a bloated head and both middle fingers up.

*Superbird, the Shauntal, is dead. He was mafia.

Negrek, the Blue, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Autumn (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Okay. Okay. With that, I should probably come clean about some stuff.

Superbird had a power that allowed him to choose people and then he could talk to them outside of the thread, and I got chosen. We didn't really communicate much until last night. I initially used my roleblocking/preventative power on Negrek, *because I had a strong, strong suspicion Negrek was a useful Innocent based on their immediate support of Lilycolo, when Kratos turned out not to be Mafia.* Then Superbird contacted me asking me to protect _him_ because of some absurd thing that was probably incorrect. Given my general naivete and the fact that I haven't really participated in Mafia in a good long time, I sent to Metallica the wish to change my roleblocking/prevantive vote to Superbird. I'm not sure why it didn't work. Maybe the reason Superbird is dead was something that overruled my power, or maybe someone else had a roleblocking power they used on me? I have absolutely no idea. But the fact remains that I directly tried to (unknowingly) protect both Superbird and Negrek last night! And now I feel responsible for Negrek's death since I _totally knew they were Innocent and relevant_ but I decided to forego (Firefox why are you telling me that that's not a word and "forgo" is, that can't be right) that because Superbird ... asked me to.
But regardless, the reason I'm coming clean about this is that with Superbird's reveal as a Mafia member, and the fact that I can confirm firsthand that Superbird's power was to create a network of chosen members, is there anyone else out there whom Superbird chose to talk to who'd be willing to step forward? There could very well be something in this network that could implicate whatever Mafia members may be remaining.

I may be risking my own neck by putting all this out here, but again, naivete and the fact that I haven't participated in a Mafia game in forever. It also just feels relevant to me that both Negrek and Superbird died when I tried to protect both of them at different points last night.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I would like to add something else about the previous night. When I decided to switch my protection from Negrek to Superbird, I even said to Superbird, "I already protected Negrek, but I'll see if MF will let me switch." So I think they knew I was switching my protection from Negrek.

I'm convinced that Negrek was either the person who set up Lilycolo and Kratos to fight (if it's a third party that does that?? haven't been in enough MF Mafia to know) or an inspector that knew Kratos was mafia, and that's why they had a target on their head the following night. If they were inspector, the roleblocking aspect of my power could have been problematic, but they would have been alive the next day to _tell us what they knew about Lilycolo or Kratos or the game in general_ and even if no new info had been gleaned due to the roleblock, they still could have been valuable. I was even debating with myself over whether to block Superbird after he asked me to or not, since I had a _serious_ hunch Negrek would be the best person to protect, but ultimately - perhaps again due to my overly-trusting nature - ended up blocking/protecting Superbird. I suppose it's good, then, that my attempt to protect Superbird failed for whatever reason, since I would have been directly responsible for deciding not to protect an innocent under fire and instead protect the Mafia without realizing it!

But nonetheless, we now have lost 2 mafia and 4 innocents, and there are 10 people left in the game. One, and maybe two or even three, of us are Mafia. Whatever happened with Negrek and Superbird and whatever is not something I can change. I'm just talking about all of it in the interest of full disclosure, and because I'm interested in seeing whoever else Superbird might have recruited (he never gave me the names of the other people in the network he had amassed, only mentioned a couple of roles, which very well could have been fabricated), if they're willing to come forward, and I'd understand if they weren't.

I'm sorry for being so rambly and confusing. It's just all _relevant_ to me in a way the rest of the game ... wasn't.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Holy wall of text, Batman.
I'd say with 16 players, there wouldn't be more than two Mafia left.
I have to wonder if there was some Strongman stuff going on or something. If you weren't blocked, that's the only thing I could think of that would go through a heal.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hmm. Interesting. 

Um. RE: Strongman. that's the only thing I can think of, unless for some reason Superbird has a mod that made him commit suicide when targeted, but that's stupid because he _asked_ to be targeted so.

I don't know why a roleblocker would target a jailkeeper unless they either don't believe alti or they're a maf/3rd roleblocker


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Wargle said:


> Um. RE: Strongman. that's the only thing I can think of, unless for some reason Superbird has a mod that made him commit suicide when targeted, but that's stupid because he _asked_ to be targeted so.


Could have been a suicide-bomb attempt to get rid of Negrek. I still am convinced Negrek had a very important role (or at least the Mafia believed they did), but then it just gets into "really?" confusing territory - Superbird then is a Mafia, who can create links outside the Mafia, who also dies when targeted??



> I don't know why a roleblocker would target a jailkeeper unless they either don't believe alti or they're a maf/3rd roleblocker


Doubt they would be Mafia, since _Superbird_ was Mafia. I mean, what point would it serve to say "protect Superbird", then prevent me from protecting Superbird, then Superbird dies? I'd say it's either someone who didn't believe me or had some sort of power that contradicted mine. (Or, it could have been a random roll, if MF randomizes un-sent night actions, idk.)


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

The only reason for mafia roleblocker I have is that super said that you were blocking Negrek and trying to change, and never got informed that it was successful. Again, unlikely.

So either Strongman/Untrusting/Randomized (I don't think MF does this though, I think they just don't happen so)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I nearly used my power to neutralize Superbird, but decided to wait a little longer before using my action.

I suspected him just based on the fact that he was the first to vote in Kratos Aurion's favor. It turns out that my suspicion was correct. Now, given that there are still either 1 or 2 mafia left, I'd say there's a high probability that either Wargle or Zexion is mafia (or maybe even both). I'm going to go ahead and nominate *Zexion* just because the only time he posted was to help Kratos.

P.S. Wargle broke the rules, so I'm surprised she wasn't modkilled.


----------



## M&F (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Altissimo said:


> if MF randomizes un-sent night actions, idk.


Nope.



Vipera Magnifica said:


> P.S. Wargle broke the rules, so I'm surprised she wasn't modkilled.


It wasn't bad enough to warrant modkill, although I've already dropped a reprimand for it in any case.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Rolled up newspaper was applied. (painfully, might I add. It was a sunday edition) Forgot different rule set for gladiator.

So either Alti was purposefully blocked or strongman confirmed. But wait... _why?_ Usually strongman is a Mafia mod, not a vig (which makes it a juggernaught, not a vig)? Not discounting but it just occurred to me that that is a really weird role. And it hasn't been attacking every night, so it wouldn't be mafia (as if killing a mafia didn't clear it as non mafia)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hm, I don't think we can really go anywhere else on the Strongman thread, unless someone offers up some new information. We should probably see what Zexion has to say.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I've never posted a  lot in Mafia games unless I've had something to say. I only supported Kratos because Lily seemed flustered in her posts and Kratos was making more sense in what they said.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, Wargle, Zexion and Superbird are the only ones who voted in Kratos' favor. One of them is obviously confirmed Mafia. I'd consider it a stretch to say that both Zexion and Wargle are Mafia just because of that, and by reverse, that everyone who voted for Lilycolo (VM, Zero Moment, Negrek obvs, and myself) is innocent - having been Mafia in past games I totally get the idea of appearing innocent by voting off someone whom I know is Mafia. Meanwhile, either Wargle or Zexion could be a clueless innocent that figured Kratos was more trustworthy than Lilycolo for whatever reason they might be thinking. Hell, Lilycolo could even be a Mafia member, because just because she fought Kratos doesn't excuse that possibility. If Negrek was an inspector like I suggest, they could have seen Kratos as mafia and gone to get rid of Kratos, but that doesn't mean Lilycolo is absolved of all suspicion.
Though of course I'm just kind of running off the people who participated in the gladiator fight yesterday. I wouldn't expect the Mafia to stay 100% silent during that fight since one of their own is involved, which is why I suspect that at least one person that's either Lilycolo or someone who voted is Mafia, and of course my natural suspicion is going to fall on the people who supported Kratos - especially since Superbird did so and ended up being confirmed Mafia.

I'm looking through the thread to look for people (though mostly those who voted) for suspicious activity. I did note this:
"This is not good. We have no leads at the moment, and abstaining endlessly will kill us." from Wargle. The use of "abstaining endlessly will kill us" is obviously using "us" to mean "innocents" because the Mafia benefits more from abstaining than do the innocents, but without any prior establishing, it looks like an attempt to be like "hey look at me I'm an innocent just like the rest of you!" which struck me as a little odd. I just can't picture an actual innocent saying that for some reason.
"Though I do have the feeling we'll be losing ILS tonight because he spoke up." again with the "we", and also a prediction that came true, and a very, very quick response - ILS had merely said "i can see what kind of role people have" which doesn't automatically pose a threat to the mafia... unless the person saying that is a mafia and is paranoid, yknow?
"It's a good role to use if we found a mafia but on an inspector? It'd be pointless to heal if it blocks him and makes him worthless."
... True. But could this be an attempt to prevent me from protecting ILS so that Mafia kills could go through?

Ooh, found something interesting. From Dazel: "I'm Lance. My illegal dragonite can protect me from being killed once and only once, instead killing the person that targetted me. Not incredibly useful, I suppose."
What if this was actually what happened to Superbird, and Negrek was killed via healerclash or vigilante or _something?_ I have 0 proof for this but it's just a thought.

I'm not trying to point fingers at you, Wargle, regardless of how it may seem. There's just not a lot of discussion to go on, but you've been more talkative in the thread so obviously it's easier to dissect your posts than, like, Butterfree's single post. I'm just trying to throw information out there to spark discussion. It's up to everyone else how you feel about it, and I don't want to vote until I see a few other people's opinions on the matter.

Zexion: That is actually the reason I voted for Lilycolo, incidentally. Her flusterment and unwillingness to deal with it struck me as far more genuine than Kratos' carefully-thought-out responses, and made me a little more suspicious of Kratos - I was suspicious from the get-go because of Negrek's immediate Lilycolo support, incidentally.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Eh, figured it would come down to this. I'm a dreamer. At night, if I'm not targetted, I either dream of one person that is innocent, or two people that are innocent and one that is mafia. I don't know which.

N1 I was targetted by something, and didn't dream.

N2 I dreamt of just ILS, confirming him as innocent

N3 I dreamt of Dazel, Lilycolo, and Superbird. Since the latter flipped mafia, the first two are innocent.

N4 I dreamt of Altissimo. She's innocent.


Sadly this silly power is confirming people that aren't really suspicous but.

Also rip me, give me a good funeral. bury me in books. Make my coffin a large book.


RE: Dazel. I forgot about that power. It seemed a little weird to me, and they were in the night of three names so I didn't trust them at first. Now I know they're innocent so maybe?


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Actually, your claiming that might help to prove you innocent - since I was the one that targeted you N1 lmao


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

r00d :c

All I want is to read, it's so fun


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Altissimo said:


> Ooh, found something interesting. From Dazel: "I'm Lance. My illegal dragonite can protect me from being killed once and only once, instead killing the person that targetted me. Not incredibly useful, I suppose."
> What if this was actually what happened to Superbird, and Negrek was killed via healerclash or vigilante or _something?_ I have 0 proof for this but it's just a thought.


...What do you mean?  I can only use this power on myself.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I mean, what if Superbird targeted you


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Wait, but Superbird wouldn't be able to attack, though, since he was being jailed?


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

... wow lol how did i forget that
i'm still trying to figure out how superbird died when i jailed him is all


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I guess it's safe to say there's probably another roleblocker? Hrml, but jailkeeper is a higher priority action than roleblocker. I don't know any more :c The end of game stat are going to be fun


----------



## Dragon (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Uhhhhh at any rate, I'm gonna throw my vote in for *Zexion* as well, if only to work through the leads we might have from yesterday. tbh I was a bit more suspicious of Wargle, but I'm slightly more inclined to believe her roleclaim compared to Zexion's defence of himself and.. general inactivity, otherwise.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I'll do the same for the time being. *Zexion.*


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I guess I'll join the *Zexion* bandwagon, although I'm still a bit wary of Wargle.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Oh wow things are happening. Um some thoughts. Yay I won the battle and even more yay I won it against a Mafia! *Happy dance* even tho that death scene is kinda freaky... I'm p sure ZM was the one who did the thing cause he said something of the sort of doing The Thing and "Now just who..." @alti. I agree that those who supported Kratos, probably were mafias too, tryin to save themselves, since we saw that Superbird was mafia supporting Kratos. So the other 2 who supported Kratos are under suspicion (Wargle and Zexion). Wargle said he thought Kratos was being more helpful and he didn't know who I was really (>:[) and I can kinda understand that, I haven't been as active cause this is a busy time for me right now. Also with Alti backing up his claim (that n1 she targeted him and then he couldn't get a reading) if Alti is innocent then Wargle is most likely innocent. And I think Alti is innocent cause she's being so helpful and active and stuff. Which leaves Zexion who hasn't really done anything but back up Kratos, which is why *Zexion* gets my vote cause he's our only lead.

re: wtf happened last night/why did both the peeps Alti tried to target died, I'm spitballing here but what if someone targeted Alti with a thing that made whoever she targeted die? If so it wouldn't be a mafia cause then why would they kill their own guy. But as far as I know MF understood and he did switch the targets, that makes more sense. Then neg/superbird, whoever wasn't affected by this, was killed by something else. But I'm confused on why someone with that power would target Alti, that would be a Very Bad thing to do to a healer/jailkeeper, so that probably isn't the cause. Unless a third party culty thing...? Idek but it's a theory. Had to get all this out. The end of game is gonna be super fun to read over!

I may or may not be more active after this cause I got a test battle and also rl school stuff to deal with. Sorry for the like sometimes incoherent text I am super tired.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I would feel a lot more guilty if Zexion was supporting his case, but he's kind of just letting us pin it on him, so...

*Zexion*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I forgot to do the thing

*Zexion*


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Aaron was nonwhere to be seen all day. Folks thought he might have bought the farm as well on top of it all, but as it turns out, he had just bought the farm -- the honey farm.

"Aaron, look, here's the thing -- there are people killing people, amidst us, right now, and you were put in this committee to find them, even before they started murdering us. How about you help?"
"Oh, hey, you know me. I wouldn't hurt a fly. Actually, I'd probably hurt the sick fuck who would."
"Could you drop the fucking bee work and do something useful?"
"Why do you have to bee so rude?"

The Bug-type specialist could not have been lynched faster.

When it came to light that his recent apiary project was built on blood money, on top of it all, the commitee started to wish there was a way to kill this guy deader.

But what could bee the true purpose of this project of his? Was it misunderstood by moth? Could it be the breakthrough plan that never wasp? Oh, bugger.

*Zexion, the Aaron, is dead. He was mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Autumn (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

those puns
i dislike you


----------



## M&F (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Altissimo said:


> those puns
> i dislike you


Oh, am I bugging you? Am I killing your buzz?

-----

The night had been very noisy. Most of the Elites fully expected to wake up to a pile of corpses, what with all that seemed to be happening... And yet, a quick headcount promptly revealed that everyone was in one piece.

And yet, they couldn't just rest easy -- everything from the affiliates discovered thus far pointed to the existance of at least one more conspirator. Who could it be, and what were they planning? Were they just lying low in the wake of their many discovered allies?

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Autumn (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I jailkept Wargle again last night.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I also neutralized Wargle last night, but if you jailkept her, I'm guessing that probably didn't go through.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Honestly, I had a feeling you would, but I wanted to be safe lol


----------



## Wargle (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

My pm said that my texts I planned to bring to the conference were "stolen" last night.


This troubles me because it is much different than the first time I was interrupted, where it says I was disrupted and could not read.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Assuming you're telling the truth, this could mean VM's action went through. Which of course begs the question of "why"


----------



## M&F (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Oh, look, there's me being late again.

*24-hour extension.*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I don't know. All I know is I got a significantly different failure message this time


----------



## M&F (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*

Last one for this phase.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well I'm casting my vote for *Wargle*. She already seemed pretty suspicious to me, but the fact that nobody died when she was blocked (doubleblocked?) makes her even more so


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, Imma have to go with *Wargle* here, I'm suspicious


----------



## Wargle (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well then. Feel free to leave me a vm apology when you're wrong :p


((btw this last second "I've always been suspicous" is totes not werid at all))


----------



## Wargle (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Also need I remind you that one of those blocks also protects? So it's probably that the mafia tried to kill me, but hey. Why think when we could randomly vote.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

It's not a random vote, I'm legitimately suspicious of you and have been for a few days. :/


----------



## M&F (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Holy fuck, I focused so much on ASB, I completely forgot about this for like three days. That's an entire phase. Whoops.

Anyways.

Lucian reported that his entire collection of books was stolen. Such a nefarious deed... That the remaining Elite Four decided to put the poor man out of his misery.

*Wargle, the Lucian, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

The next morning, *Phoebe* was nonwhere to be seen. There was only a little girl where you'd normally find her in her room, and that girl would vanish from your sight as soon as you looked upon something else.

How strange.

*Altissimo, the Phoebe, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

7 left, and presumably one of those are Mafia. I think we should go for a mass roleclaim, then sort it out from there. We could weed out the consistencies, and we can always lynch anyone who refuses/doesn't show up.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hmm, a mass roleclaim could maybe be a bad idea if there are still two mafia members left, and we end up putting a target on someone's head tonight? ..But we're probably getting close to the end of the game anyways, and I'd rather have a productive last few day phases than silence, right. I guess I'm down for a mass roleclaim if you guys are down.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well shit.
(Phoebe's a ghost trainer she can totally come back from the dead to say "Well shit" shut up)


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, I'm down for mass claiming. If nothing else, it makes the game more interesting!


----------



## Herbe (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Sure! Massclaim is really our only idea right now...


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

....It doesn't really work if nobody claims.

Anyway, here's a list of all living players and what they have claimed.

VM: Neutraliser
Dazel: (One-shot Bulletproof) Bomb, it looks like.
Dar: Unclaimed
Butterfree: Ghosty rolecop thingy
Zero Moment: doesn't have an actual name for the role, but I'll call it the Super Referee for this game.
Dragon: Unclaimed
Lilycolo: "Disruptive role", but otherwise unclaimed

Looks like Dar, Dragon, and Lilycolo are the only ones yet to claim. If they end up unclaimed by the end of the Day, I think we should expect a Pokemon Battle.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Okay, I'm a healblocker and I think I know how Superbird died a couple nights ago? That.. might have been me, haha. That night I targeted Superbird too (with the intention of blocking him), so I think there was a healerclash there. 

I know Altissimo's role doesn't seem like it could healclash but there's a specific mention of healclashing in mine, so unless there's yet another healer (???) Iiii think that's that.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Zero Moment said:


> Dazel: (One-shot Bulletproof) Bomb, it looks like.


Er, I'm not _quite_ a bomb.  I won't certainly kill my attacker, nor will I certainly take a single hit; I have the move Barrier, and I may only use it once.  So if I'm attacked on a night that I don't use Barrier, I'm dead.  I've been waiting to use it for a night that I feel like I'm actually in danger, since it's a one-time use.  It's... kind of precarious.


----------



## M&F (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

So unless Wargle was lying for whatever reason the other day, Dazel and Lilycolo are innocent? That leaves me kinda suspicious of Dar, since they've only posted to jump on the abstain bandwagon early in the game. Care to speak up?


----------



## M&F (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.* Last one for the Day.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I think *Dar* is as good a choice as any right now.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, looks like it. *Dar*


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*Dar*, for lack of a better candidate, then.


----------



## Herbe (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

ooh, sorry. Here I am!

I'm a distractor. I redirect people's actions to me if they do an action that night, and the person doing the action doesn't know. I can vouch for Dragon. Here's who I targeted:

N0: I targeted Wargle, nothing happened to me.

N1: I targeted Gevasia, it had no effect. There was a different message here so that's something, I guess. Maybe because she died? Idk. 

N2: I targeted Dragon. I got a message saying something along the lines of I was protected from getting nightkilled that night.

N3: forgot to send in an action I think, hehe

N4: I targeted Dragon again, got the same message, so I'm p sure Dragon is the cause of that.

Last night: I targeted Alti, got healed.

Dar is looking pretty suspicioso right now, but I want to give him the chance to speak up before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## M&F (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

No matter what happened, Grimsley remained silent and observant as an Absol watching fate unfold. And as Absol are ever held responsible for the disasters that they behold, so he became suspected.

But as Absol are mysterious in their powers and actions, so the Dark-type specialist's real motivation will be lost to history...

*Dar, the Grimsley, is dead. They were neither innocent nor mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

The remaining amongst the conspirators now move more carefully, leaving the totality of the survivors in fright of who could possibly be the traitor out of so few people left.

*No one has died.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I mean, *72 hours for discussion*. I am dropping the ball so much.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Hey, it worked.

I neutralized *Dragon* last night, so the most logical conclusion is that she is mafia.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well, VM's roleclaim as a neutraliser was definitely true, since I got a message saying that was successful. th ank s

I'll post my night actions tomorrow if you guys want, but it's like 1 am so maybe not now. Though I wanna know why exactly you neutralized me after Lilycolo vouched for me, VM..?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

tbh Neutraliser definitely doesn't sound like a town role.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Dragon said:


> Well, VM's roleclaim as a neutraliser was definitely true, since I got a message saying that was successful. th ank s
> 
> I'll post my night actions tomorrow if you guys want, but it's like 1 am so maybe not now. Though I wanna know why exactly you neutralized me after Lilycolo vouched for me, VM..?


Since Wargle flipped innocent, Dazel and Lilycolo should be confirmed as innocent.



Wargle said:


> N3 I dreamt of Dazel, Lilycolo, and Superbird. Since the latter flipped mafia, the first two are innocent.


Thus, I narrowed it down to either Dragon, Butterfree, or Zero Moment. While they were all suspicious, I was more inclined to believe the other two, as Dragon essentially claimed the same role as Alti.



Zero Moment said:


> tbh Neutraliser definitely doesn't sound like a town role.


Neutraliser isn't the actual name, it's just the word I think best describes it. The move is Sleep Powder, and it makes the target lose all the powers from their role.

Zero Moment, would you mind elaborating on what your role means? Is "super referee" what caused the showdown between Kratos Aurion and Lilycolo?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I do "the thing", which never, ever has been given an actual role name afaik so I called it super referee because it fits flavorwise. In this game the move is called Noble Roar, which is apparently a thing now.
Basically, during the day, I choose two people to have a brawl. They get to make their case against each other, and everyone else votes for the winner.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Noble Roar is a move exclusive to Litleo and Pyroar, and yet you are Drake, who has never owned either of those Pokemon. Care to explain?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

As I've said before, I started the game as the backup. DarkAura was the first death, and she was Malva, whose "signature" Pokemon is Pyroar.


----------



## M&F (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Zero Moment said:


> I do "the thing", which never, ever has been given an actual role name afaik


The role is known as "Gladiator", actually. I've mentioned it a few times by now but "the thing" just caught on a lot harder.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Welllll since no one else has anything to say, I'm going to vote for *VM*. Also, I've got some finger-pointing of my own; VM claimed he tried to neutralize Wargle yesterday, and no one died. And he definitely neutralized me last night and no one died as well; so he's probably mafia who can either kill or try to neutralize someone at night. 

And I agree with Zero Moment that a town neutralizer sounds a bit... off. It could create a lot of problems, like: if you neutralize a mafia member, do they stay mafia but just lose their killing ability? What if they're the last mafia? I think it'd make more sense for him to be mafia, since then he's just targeting townspeople and we wouldn't end up with any Weird Situations.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

suddenly, everyone is struck by a large wind
a voice is floating on the wind
they identify it as the voice of the deceased Phoebe
she is saying "OH SNAP FINGERS BEIN POINTED"
then the wind ceases and all is well.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Dragon said:


> And I agree with Zero Moment that a town neutralizer sounds a bit... off. It could create a lot of problems, like: if you neutralize a mafia member, do they stay mafia but just lose their killing ability? What if they're the last mafia?


Well, there is still a chance of the mafia winning even after the last mafia member has been neutralized. My role PM stated that I could only use Sleep Powder on one person at a time, but the effects would wear off if either the target dies, or I die. So lynching me would give the mafia back their killing powers.

Zero Moment's claim seems indisputable, so given what we know, I am very confident that Dragon is the last remaining mafia member. We could always abstain and see if no one dies again, but that would prove nothing, as the mafia would probably not send in a kill action.

I am like 95% sure that lynching Dragon now will result in a town victory. If somehow it doesn't, then that means Butterfree is the last mafia, and I would just need to neutralize her to ensure no one dies.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well, I'm not mafia, and given Dazel and Lilycolo were confirmed innocent by Wargle, Lilycolo in turn more or less confirmed Dragon as a healer which is a relatively unlikely role for a mafia member, and we know The Thing happened, I think the odds are against *Vipera Magnifica* here.

If VM does flip innocent, I suppose Dragon _could_ be a mafia healer, but in a single-mafia-faction game the only purpose of a mafia healer is to cause healer clashes, and since as far as I recall there isn't actually any other healer in the game to our knowledge, I'm inclined to doubt that's the case.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Let's take a moment to entertain the notion that I actually am mafia. I try to get Dragon lynched, and she flips innocent, then what happens? I am immediately suspected and lynched the next day. Unless there are multiple mafia remaining, which is unlikely, the town outnumbers the mafia 5:1. If I was mafia, what would I stand to gain from outing myself at this point?



Butterfree said:


> If VM does flip innocent, I suppose Dragon _could_ be a mafia healer, but in a single-mafia-faction game the only purpose of a mafia healer is to cause healer clashes, and since as far as I recall there isn't actually any other healer in the game to our knowledge, I'm inclined to doubt that's the case.


This is _exactly_ why I suspect her. Altissimo was confirmed to be a healer, and now Dragon claims to have a very similar role. Couple that with the fact that I removed Dragon's role powers last night and no one died, I have a _very good reason_ to suspect her.

The only alternative I see is that Butterfree is the mafia and tried to kill a player that Dragon (who is in this scenario a non-mafia healer) tried to heal. But if my action had priority, that couldn't have happened. I'm not sure how MF would handle that situation.

If I am lynched, just know this - either Dragon or Butterfree is the mafia. Once I die, the effects of Sleep Powder will wear off, but the town should still be able to win at that point. So, it's not a huge deal. I'd still like someone who isn't one of the two people I suspect to weigh in on the situation though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Alright, I just confirmed with MF that my role goes _before_ any other roles used that night. So there is no way Dragon could have used her power last night. Thus, the scenario where Butterfree tried to kill the same person that Dragon healed is simply not possible.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Let's take a moment to entertain the notion that I actually am mafia. I try to get Dragon lynched, and she flips innocent, then what happens? I am immediately suspected and lynched the next day.


Well, you were just earlier trying to establish that if it wasn't Dragon it was definitely me.

I admit your behaviour is atypical for a mafia member in your situation, but if we took that as a bulletproof argument, all any real mafia member would have to do is act incriminating and then declare that this makes them obviously innocent. I think the other, more material evidence strongly points to you.



> This is _exactly_ why I suspect her. Altissimo was confirmed to be a healer, and now Dragon claims to have a very similar role. Couple that with the fact that I removed Dragon's role powers last night and no one died, I have a _very good reason_ to suspect her.


Altissimo was a _jailer_, not a healer. Jailing incidentally protects the target from being killed, but I don't think that makes it such a "similar role" that any game with a jailer wouldn't have a healer. How does a mafia healer make any sense in a game with only a jailer but no town healers? With Lilycolo's testimony, it's pretty clear Dragon isn't _lying_ about the healer bit.

While it's true that from your point of view the fact nobody died incriminates Dragon (supposing that you really are innocent), nobody dying is equally well explained by you neutralizing Dragon instead of making a kill, so from my point of view that unfortunately doesn't actually give any evidence in favor of your story.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Dragon said:


> Okay, I'm a healblocker and I think I know how Superbird died a couple nights ago? That.. might have been me, haha. That night I targeted Superbird too (with the intention of blocking him), so I think there was a healerclash there.
> 
> I know Altissimo's role doesn't seem like it could healclash but there's a specific mention of healclashing in mine, so unless there's yet another healer (???) Iiii think that's that.


Dragon says she is a _healblocker_, not a healer. I take that to mean she can heal _and_ block her target from performing actions? In which case, yeah, that is definitely similar to a jailer.

Also, do this for me. Google "healblocker mafia" and see what results you get. The only results you will get are this thread and another Pokemon forum where the role is defined as such:



> Mafia Healblocker: prevents a role from being protected, kept by jailkeeper or rescued by Fireman


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Actually that wouldn't be consistent with what Lilycolo said, so never mind that last part.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Digging through the thread again, I just discovered something very important!

First of all, here is a recap of the game so far:

N0 - DarkAura dies.
D1 - Abstain.
N1 – Gevaisa dies.
D2 – Abstain.
N2 – ILS dies.
D3 – Kratos Aurion (MAFIA) dies.
N3 – Superbird (MAFIA) dies. Negrek dies.
D4 – Zexion (MAFIA) dies.
N4 – No death.
D5 – Wargle dies.
N5 – Altissimo dies.
D6 – Dar (third-party) dies.
N6 – No death.

Now I want you to pay close attention to Lilycolo's post:



Lilycolo said:


> ooh, sorry. Here I am!
> 
> I'm a distractor. I redirect people's actions to me if they do an action that night, and the person doing the action doesn't know. I can vouch for Dragon. Here's who I targeted:
> 
> ...


By night four, three mafia members had already died. Whoever was left at that point must have had the mafia killing power as well as any additional powers they had.

On night four, Lilycolo redirected Dragon's actions so that they would target Lilycolo.

What else happened on night four? No one died.

If my theory is true, and Dragon _is_ a mafia healer, then this is exactly as is expected. Dragon would try to heal and kill Lilycolo at the same time, and her actions would cancel each other out. Thus, there would be no deaths for that night.

How is that for evidence?


----------



## Dragon (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> On night four, Lilycolo redirected Dragon's actions so that they would target Lilycolo.
> 
> What else happened on night four? No one died.
> 
> ...


Nice theory, but I think it'd be a bit OP for someone to both heal and kill in one night. How common is it for someone to be able to do two night actions in one phase..?


----------



## M&F (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Lately, Indigo Plateau Elite Four member Koga had been more of a mystery man than ever. In that one fatidic day, he shed light upon some of his action, claiming authorhood for them but only clarifying his motives so much. A little theft here, a little knockout there, a little slight moving of furniture just to make somebody lose their shit and not understand why -- he had been quite busy in the dark, ninja grandmaster that he is.

When he finally spoke of some of his deeds, it was only so as to contextualize his growing suspicions that Drasna was involved with the conspiracy and behind the most recent among the murders. However, the Dragon-type specialist resisted his accusations well, and they argued mostly to a stalemate, and then to a Pokémon battle. Crobat and Dragalge clashed their poison appendages against one another...

... And then Champion Cynthia got tired of their shit, wiped the floor on both with Garchomp, and wrapped it up with a Dragon Rush to remember -- although Koga's now finely mashed brains were no longer up to that specific task. His sheninjagans had come to an end, and it's up to each survivor to determine for themselves whether that's news about as good as actually catching the culprit in their midst.

*Vipera Magnifica, the Koga, is dead. He was innocent.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

If the committee thought that bizarre situations had died with Koga, they were in for a complete shock.

Panic struck as *Drasna* wouldn't show up for the daily midday meeting. The way things had gone so far, that could have been anything, even if it was a possibility like as any that she'd just gotten too engrossed in a book about mythology or dozed off and failed to notice the hour. Hesitant, Lance, Cynthia, Drake and Iris approached her lodging room, gently rapping on the door. No response.

Growing impatient, Iris announced that she was just going to come right in, grabbing and turning the doorknob before her elders could object as they would. And just as the released the door's mechanism, she was flung away as it swung open violently, a dense mass of fluff erupting from within as if to evoke the tearing of a stuffed toy's felt.

The survivors desperatly scrambled to dig through the cotton, hoping that Drasna would be somewhere in there and that they'd actually be able to find her. Fortunately, they'd managed to happen across a cramped alcove in the core of the mess. There, the Dragon-type specialist lay asleep, nestled with a completely shorn Altaria. No matter what the fully awake trainers tried, however, she just wouldn't spring awake.

Later, a thin trail of cotton was discovered leading outside the room, providing damning evidence that the slumber of the Kalos Elite Four emissary was a result of a deliberate action. Unfortunately, the trail tapered off before it could point to anyone... Once again, the remaining conspirator slipped away, and another paid the ultimate price for it. The ultimate price being wakefulness, of course.

*Dragon, the Drasna, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Butterfree (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Huh.

Well. In that case it seems clear that the last mafia is *Zero Moment*, and we are idiots because The Thing is by no means a guaranteed innocent role - if anything it's more useful for the mafia to have. I'm guessing doing The Thing on Kratos and ZM voting against them was some sort of a convoluted ploy to make ZM look innocent, then? Or something.

(Unless Dazel and/or Lilycolo have changed alignments since Wargle cleared them, or they're a godfather or whatever, and then I will kick myself forever.)

I realize I probably seem pretty suspicious too at this point. By the very nature of my claim there's no way to verify it (except killing me), and I was wrong about VM, and I'm sorry about that (although otherwise I'd just have supported getting Dragon killed and we'd probably all be rallying to kill VM today after which the mafia would quite possibly win, so maybe it was for the best). But I'm really, honestly, seriously not mafia.

Assuming there's one mafia, and all that one mafia can do is kill one person, and that MF has the last dead player cast a tiebreaker vote, we should be able to make it even if you lynch me, but obviously I'd rather we didn't have to risk it.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I inherited The Thing from DarkAura, who was innocent. As I have stated, numerous times.
Since both Dazel and Lilycolo are confirmed innocent by Wargle, *Butterfree* is the last one standing.


----------



## Butterfree (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I know you've stated that, but we only have your word for you ever having been backup of any kind; that doesn't prove anything at all.

Although, honestly, I wouldn't be that surprised if MF made up a mafia role that can inherit innocent powers, just to mess with people.


----------



## M&F (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> and that MF has the last dead player cast a tiebreaker vote


I may as well mention ahead of time: MF doesn't.


----------



## Butterfree (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Then how _do_ you resolve cases of A and B being the only two players alive and voting for each other?


----------



## M&F (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

For usual ties that last beyond the time extensions, I resolve them randomly. I vaguely recall at some point trying to think of a different thing to do in the specific case of the last two players alive voting for each other, but that'll most likely also be resolved randomly.


----------



## M&F (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Although it should also be mentioned that, if the last two players alive are one innocent and one mafioso, then the mafioso wins before the poll begins, since the usual win condition for mafiosi in my games is simply having mafiosi compose 50% of the current living player list.


----------



## Butterfree (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well. In that case, we definitely want to get this right.


----------



## Butterfree (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Guys? You should probably be voting here?


----------



## kyeugh (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I know I'm innocent, and I can assume Lilycolo is as a result; I'm not sure about either Butterfree or Zero Moment, but either way, given that Lilycolo is innocent, if whoever is lynched tonight dies and is confirmed Innocent, then the worst that can happen is a random win.  At the moment I guess I'll vote for *Zero Moment*, because why not.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Eh whatever Lily is guaranteed to win again.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I swear Wargle if you fucked this up


----------



## M&F (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

The survivors discussed not only the authorship of the deed, but also Iris's careless attitude during the investigation. It was considered at best a reckless action against the better judgement of those she owes respect to, and at worst a suspicious and incriminatory action. Cynthia seemed to grow particularly inflamed about the veracity of the latter hypothesis, to the point that Iris started to accuse her of diverting excess attention into the issue in order to avert debate away from the prospect of her being the guilty party, which she mayhap was. Before long, their voices were the only ones crying out in the hall, and only so much later, they escalated from voices to a more physical confrontation, albeit indirectly.

"Out, Spiritomb. We shall put that cheeky young lady in her place."
"Come on, Druddigon! Let's make them stop with the fancy words!"

Once again, two Champions clashed, and yet once again, one would live and one would die. But who, this time? The townsfolk could only pick a god and pray.

*A fight has broken out between Butterfree and Lilycolo!*

*Please read the following carefully in order to avoid a modkill.* For the remainder of the Day phase, only Buttterfree and Lilycolo may participate in the Day discussion. Other players may only post *"Go, Butterfree!"* or *"Go, Lilycolo!"*, which will be parsed as a lynch vote against the opposing player (ie, "Go, Butterfree!" is a vote for Lilycolo to be lynched, and vice-versa). Neither of Butterfree and Lilycolo may cast votes on players, although they can post as they'd like otherwise. Players other than Butterfree and Lilycolo can only post the specified commands -- posting anything else may be penalized with modkill.

*48-hour time extension.*


----------



## kyeugh (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

"Go, Lilycolo!"


----------



## Zero Moment (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

*"Go, Lilycolo!"*


----------



## Butterfree (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Wait, The Thing is a multi-use power now?

Oh, well. You have every possible reason to vote against me here; we're both innocent, I'm not useful anyway, and obviously I'm mighty suspicious. Bring it on; I will go gently into that good night.

Dazel, assuming you haven't used your power, use it tonight; Lilycolo, flip a coin, and if it's heads, target Dazel (otherwise, just don't use your power). That way ZM only has a 50% chance of picking the unprotected one of you. That's the best strategy I can think of here. (That's assuming Dazel's power can be redirected; if not, we may be screwed.)


----------



## Herbe (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

This AGAIN? goddammit.

to be honest I was on the edge about being sure that you were innocent Butterfree but UGH I WOULD HAVE LIKED A CHOICE

Yeah I see no reason for his power being undistractable? It should work. Sounds like a good a plan as any to keep us alive one more night.

That is if you turn up innocent. But I guess that's the scenario to prepare for, since there's nothing to do otherwise if/when you die and turn up mafia.


----------



## Butterfree (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Well, if I turned up mafia, that would mean you win!

(But I won't, because I'm not.)


----------



## M&F (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

The two Champions had not prepared as many Pokémon as they would have liked for the showdown, and so it was short and sweet, but no less savage. And indeed, that Hydreigon was one with no need whatsoever of preparations, and switching out for Garchomp did precious little to deter its rampage. And for that matter, so did any appreciation for human life, as the three heads of the beast worked in beautiful synchrony under the chants of the small crowd -- after all, with so many limbs to tear off, it helps to split the workload.

Still, as Cynthia's lifeforce was extinguished, so her Spiritomb, still out in the open, began to stir its ectoplasm and glow... And it seemed to react more strongly everytime a specific person moved.

Unfortunately, time ran short and it was impossible to determine what exactly Spiritomb was trying to convey -- but maybe its message could be deciphered first thing in the next morning. Or maybe the next motions of nighttime are exactly what it needs to make itself clear... or maybe not. Or perhaps, the whole light show was meaningless. Who could possibly know what was going through these 108 minds? Only time held the answers at that point.

*Butterfree, the Cynthia, was lynched. She was innocent.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

For the record, this one's about to end, but it might be a while before I can make all the arrangements that come with finishing a mafia game, so if this night takes a while to wrap up (as it's already taking), that'll be why.


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

A night that feels like many days ends with a tremendous earthquake. Buildings in the area were well-designed to withstand this kind of impact as the location is a hotbed of seismic activity, but somehow, the state-of-the-art lodgings where the commitee had been meeting were struck in full, crumbling far beyond the possibility of recovery. *Drake*'s corpse was confirmed in the wreckage. The Champion who specializes in Dragon-type Pokémon has been missing since the event. Both of them.

But so the cliché goes, that if you haven't seen the villain's corpse, you can never truly believe that they're dead, no matter what extreme conditions they couldn't possibly have survived. And indeed, while leaving behind a post of extreme prestige may have had its setbacks, it was needed in order to fake death, and a fake death was all that the ring needed in order to continue spreading its corruption into Pokémon Leagues all around the world, having now just barely survived investigation.

With a different name and an ever concealed face, the trainer formerly known as Iris would grow up to become a legend in the seedy side of the Pokémon world.

-----

*Zero Moment, the Drake, is dead. He was innocent.

Mafia wins!*

Phew, that wasn't as delayed as I thought it might have been. Although this game's been rife with delays overall... Ech, I think I'm going to take a break from GMing now. Anyways, let's wrap this whole thing up.

Mafia quicktopic



Spoiler: Role PMs



[hide=VM]VISITOR MESSAGE - KOGA

You are *KOGA*. Your Pokémon of choice is *VENOMOTH*.










_"Fwahahahaha! I am Koga of the Elite Four. I live in the shadows -- a ninja! My intricate style will confound and destroy you! Confusion, sleep, poison... Prepare to be the victim of my sinister techniques!"_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-SLEEP POWDER: At nighttime, you can target a player to bring them the despair of poison and sleep techniques, leaving them helpless. A player who was targeted by Sleep Powder loses all of the powers from their role. Only one player can be affected by Sleep Powder at a time. The effects of Sleep Powder wear off if the afflicted player dies, or if you die.





Spoiler: ILS



I LIEK SQUIRTLES - SIEBOLD

You are *SIEBOLD*. Your Pokémon of choice is *BARBARACLE*.










_"I have a question I must pose to you. Do you think Pokémon battling can ever be worthy of being called an art? ... Fool! You silly, unseeing child! If all you seek in life is to fill your stomach with some tasteless matter, then why are there Chefs in this world? We labor tirelessly to make something wonderful that will disappear from sight as soon as it is enjoyed. That is the life of a Chef! That is the life of a Trainer!"_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-CONFIDE: Are the other Elites truly dedicating themselves to the *ART*??? You will find out even if you must chase them to the depths of the earth and rough them with your violent barnacle. Each night, you can target a player to discover the true art nature of the last action that they have performed in that night -- whether it was a killing, informative, healing, disruptive, voting, support or other kind of action, or even if it was some combiantion of categories.





Spoiler: Zexion



ZEXION - AARON

You are *AARON*. Your Pokémon of choice is *VESPIQUEN*.










_"BEES"_ (actual legitimate game quote, I am a lawyer)

You are *Mafia*. You win when 50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-ATTACK-DEFEND ORDER: Each night, you may target two players, the second of whom must be one of your fellow mafiosi (and cannot be yourself). You may kill the first target with BEES, and if you successfully do, the second target will survive a single given attempt against their life, including by lynch poll, with BEES. You can only use this power up to three times in the game, and only one mafioso can use their power in a given night.

You may communicate privately with *Superbird*(Shauntal), *Lilypad*(Iris), and *Kratos Aurion*(Steven Stone).





Spoiler: Dazel



DAZEL - LANCE

You are *LANCE*. Your Pokémon of choice is *DRAGONITE*.










_"Fuck the police."_ (actual legitimate game quote, I am a lawyer)

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-BARRIER: What the hell? Dragonite don't learn this! And yet, here we are -- some of yours doesn't even have enough levels to be fully evolved. And as if the Defense boost alone weren't enough, you cheated hard enough to change the move up, so now it's even foolproof to all-terrain vehicles. Once and only one in the game, if you would be killed during a Night phase, you are not killed, and instead, the player whose role power would directly cause your death is killed instead.





Spoiler: Superbird



SUPERBIRD - SHAUNTAL

You are *SHAUNTAL*. Your Pokémon of choice is *COFAGRIGUS*.










_"'I can't believe there were two freaking mafia factions! What's it going to be next time, huh?' That's part of a novel I wrote. I absolutely love writing about the close bonds between the Trainers who come here and the Pokémon they train. Could I use you and your Pokémon as a subject?"_

You are *Mafia*. You win when 50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-MUMMY: Each night, you may target two players, the second of whom must not be someone you currently have the ability to communicate with privately. You may kill the first player you've targeted with curse shit, and if you successfully do, the second player you've targeted shall become your thrall! Well, kind of. You just gain private communications with them. Note that you alone will gain them -- your fellow mafiosi may not directly communicate with your thralls, although they may indirectly participate in the conversations. Only one mafioso can use their power in a given night.

You may communicate privately with *Zexion*(Aaron), *Lilypad*(Iris), and *Kratos Aurion*(Steven Stone).





Spoiler: Dar



DAR - GRIMSLEY

You are *GRIMSLEY*. Your Pokémon of choice is *GUILLOTINE*.










_"Whether or not you get to fight at full strength, whether or not luck smiles on you -- none of that matters. Only results matter."_

You are *Self-Aligned*. You can only win as an effect of your role power, described below.

Your power is as follows:
-GUILLOTINE: Gamble, gamble, gamble... It's awful, but you always seem to be doing it. Each night, you may bet on a player, or on no players. If the player you've bet on is lynched in the following Day (or if no player is lynched in the following Day and you have bet on no players), you will acquire one Guillotine Point. If you have three Guillotine Points at any time in the game, you will immediately win the game, and then exit it. You may win alongside the faction that goes on to win the remainder of the game.





Spoiler: Altissimo



ALTISSIMO - PHOEBE

You are *PHOEBE*. Your Pokémon of choice is *MEGA SABLEYE*.










_"Come on! Just try and see if you can even inflict damage on my Pokémon!"_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-POWER GEM: Each night, you may target a player to encase them in diamond. This overzealous measure will block all attacks aimed at them that night, but also tends to prevent them moving at all, and so, the player targeted by this action won't be able to carry out their own night action. Beware that this excessive protection won't end up stacking with anyone else's help, lest it turn around and spell out doom for the helped...





Spoiler: Butterfree



BUTTERFREE - CYNTHIA

You are *CYNTHIA*. Your Pokémon of choice is *SPIRITOMB*.










_"The power you learned... I can feel it emanating from you."_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-GRUDGE: Each night, you can target a player to sense their power. Whenever you die, Spiritomb will get to work on the powers of the last player you've targeted, revealing their role PM at the beginning of the next Day.





Spoiler: Zero Momento



ZERO MOMENT - DRAKE

You are *DRAKE*. Your Pokémon of choice is *SALAMENCE*.










_"Yes, what a trainer needs is a true and virtuous heart. It is through their contact with trainers that Pokémon learn right from wrong. The influence of their Trainers' good hearts help them grow strong!"_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-MOXIE: To understand and be understood by your Pokémon, you must do battle... Or at least, watch somebody else do it. The first time an innocent player dies in the game, this power will be replaced by all those which the player had held, reflavored accordingly.





Spoiler: DarkAura



DARKAURA - MALVA

You are *MALVA*. Your Pokémon of choice is *PYROAR*.










_"Oh, I can't tell you how happy I am to meet you again... I feel like my heart might burst into flames. I'm burning up with my hatred for you, runt!"_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-NOBLE ROAR: Twice and only twice in the game, during a given Day phase, you may utilize your vast connections and showmanship, not for good or anything, but just to make two people you hate fight each other. By sending the game host (me) an activation PM, you may designate two players: for the remainder of the current Day phase, only the two players may talk in the discussion thread, and the remaining players can only post to cast votes on one of the two talking players, who in turn cannot cast any votes themselves. Note that using this power will always reset the time counter of the Day phase.





Spoiler: Negrek



NEGREK - BLUE

You are *BLUE*. Your Pokémon of choice is *PIDGEOT*.










_"Smell ya later!"_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your powers are as follows:
-SUPREME SMUGNESS: Even if you got somewhat better across the ages, you were never exactly pleasant to be around, and if somebody starts giving you trouble over what the other dumbasses in the Elite Fours out there have been doing since you left, they're getting an earful. And of course, that'll just cause more trouble. As a result, if a given Day poll includes at least one vote cast against you, then you, and no other players, will be lynched at the end of that Day, regardless of the actual results of the running poll.
-SKY ATTACK: But of course, since you're the top trainer in all Kanto (totally), you've always got something up your now long sleeves in case things go south. If you are lynched, you may, during any subsequent Day or Night, target up to one of the players who cast a vote on you the Day you were lynched, and if you do, that player will be killed. That'll show them to mess with Blue fucking Oak.





Spoiler: Dragon



DRAGON - DRASNA

You are *DRASNA*. Your Pokémon of choice is *ALTARIA*.










_"Ah, my word, wouldn't this go wonderfully with your look? Do try it!"_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-COTTON GUARD: Each night, you may target a player to stuff them full of fluff. This overzealous measure will block all attacks aimed at them that night, but also tends to prevent them moving at all, and so, the player targeted by this action won't be able to carry out their own night action. Beware that this excessive protection won't end up stacking with anyone else's help, lest it turn around and spell out doom for the helped...





Spoiler: Lilycolo



LILYPAD - IRIS

You are *IRIS*. Your Pokémon of choice is *HAXORUS*.










_"Know what? I really look forward to having serious battles with strong trainers!"_

You are *Mafia*. You win when 50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-EARTHQUAKE: You haven't had many chances to let Haxorus _really_ let it rip lately, but these people might just get you a good chance to show its full power! Each Night, you may target and kill a player, and if you successfully do so, no players can be protected against nightkills during the next Night as the aftershocks pound in. Only one mafioso can use their power in a given night.

You may communicate privately with *Zexion*(Aaron), *Superbird*(Shauntal), and *Kratos Aurion*(Steven Stone).





Spoiler: Gevaisa



GEVAISA - GLACIA

You are *GLACIA*. Your Pokémon of choice is *FROSLASS*.










_"I've traveled from afar to Hoenn so that I may hone my Ice-type moves. But all I have seen are challenges by weak Trainers and their Pokémon. I wonder what you will show me."_

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your powers are as follows:
-BLIZZARD: If you are lynched, you have an icy-cold move prepared for the occasion, when everyone has gathered... It will cover them all in frost, such that, in the Night after your lynching, no players will die.
-PERISH SONG: To keep things a little more interesting, you and your Pokémon have already begun to melt, and it will go on unless things heat up... In the second Day phase in which Town abstains from lynching, you will be lynched instead.





Spoiler: Kratos Aurion



KRATOS AURION - STEVEN STONE

You are *STEVEN STONE*. Your Pokémon of choice is -- wait for it -- *CARBINK*.










_"[some spiel about rocks]"_

You are *Mafia*. You win when 50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-DAZZLING GLEAM: Each night, you may target a player with the full shimmering power of your pet rock, killing them. If you successfully carry out this kill, the afterglow will shield yourself and your allies from peering eyes, and thus, any information-gathering role that attempts to gather information on a mafia-aligned player in the next Night will not be able to gather any information that Night. Only one mafioso can use their power in a given night.

You may communicate privately with *Zexion*(Aaron), *Superbird*(Shauntal), and *Lilypad*(Iris).





Spoiler: Wargle



WARGLE - LUCIAN

You are *LUCIAN*. Your Pokémon of choice is *GALLADE*.










_"You're here to read, too? Books are wonderful things. The thoughts of people written in books stretch beyond time and space. I was just reading..."_ [player character snoring noises]

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.

Your power is as follows:
-MEDITATE: So that you may deal with all situations without panicking, you are usually reading a book. The books you've been reading since your Gallade has started joining you at nighttime, those are ever so interesting... Some of them will tell a tale of three people from the Elite Four, one of whom has definitely been conspiring against the others! But the mystery of who the true culprit is, that is left as an exercise to the reader. At other times, you will be reading a book covering only a single specific person, and it will go lengths to show you the truth of their innocence. Moreover... If a challenger approaches, then you must end your reading at the dramatically proper timing -- therefore, if you are targeted by any night actions, you will not be able to read your book and obtain the information therein.


[/hide]



Spoiler: action listings






Spoiler: Night 0



=NIGHT ZERO=
Dragon(Drasna) did not send an action.
Altissimo(Phoebe) used POWER GEM at Wargle(Lucian). Wargle(Lucian) is protected and blocked.
VM(Koga) did not send an action.
Dar(Grimsley) used GUILLOTINE, betting on no lynch.
Butterfree(Cynthia) used GRUDGE at Negrek(Blue). Butterfree(Cynthia) will reveal Negrek(Blue)'s role PM if killed.
Kratos Aurion(Steven Stone) used DAZZLING GLEAM. DarkAura(Malva) is bleeding.
ILS(Siebold) used CONFIDE at Dazel(Lance).
Wargle(Lucian) does not activate MEDITATE, due to being targeted by Altissimo(Phoebe).
END OF NIGHT: DarkAura(Malva) is dead. Kratos Aurion(Steven Stone)'s kill succeeded, and thus, no information will be gathered on the mafia team this night. Zero Moment(Drake)'s MOXIE activates, and thus, he inherits DarkAura(Malva)'s power.  ILS(Siebold) discovers that Dazel(Lance) did not act this Night.





Spoiler: Day 1



=DAY ONE=
No one is lynched.
Dar gains a point.





Spoiler: Night 1



=NIGHT ONE=
Dragon(Drasna) did not send an action.
Altissimo(Phoebe) did not send an action.
VM(Koga) did not send an action.
Dar(Grimsley) used GUILLOTINE, betting on no lynch.
Butterfree(Cynthia) used GRUDGE at Negrek(Blue). Butterfree(Cynthia) will reveal Negrek(Blue)'s role PM if killed.
Lilypad(Iris) used EARTHQUAKE. Gevaisa(Glacia) is bleeding.
ILS(Siebold) used CONFIDE at Iris(Lilypad).
Wargle(Lucian)'s MEDITATE activates.
END OF NIGHT: Gevaisa(Glacia) is dead. Lilypad(Iris)'s kill succeeded, and thus, protective roles will fail to protect players in the next Night. Wargle(Lucian)'s MEDITATE reveals that ILS(Siebold) is innocent. ILS(Siebold) discovers that the last power used by Lilypad(Iris) this night was a Disruptive one.





Spoiler: Day 2



=DAY TWO=
No one is lynched.
Dar gains a point.





Spoiler: Night 2



=NIGHT TWO=
Lilypad(Iris)'s EARTHQUAKE is in effect. No players will be protected this night.
Dragon(Drasna) used COTTON GUARD at Butterfree(Cynthia). Butterfree(Cynthia) is blocked, but not protected due to Earthquake.
Altissimo(Phoebe) used POWER GEM at VM(Koga). VM(Koga) is blocked, but not protected due to Earthquake.
VM(Koga) did not send in an action.
Dar(Grimsley) did not send in an action.
Butterfree(Cynthia) could not use GRUDGE at Kratos Aurion(Steven Stone) due to COTTON GUARD.
Superbird(Shauntal) used MUMMY. ILS(Siebold) is bleeding.
ILS(Siebold) used CONFIDE at Negrek(Blue).
Wargle(Lucian)'s MEDITATE activates.
END OF NIGHT: ILS(Siebold) is dead. Superbird(Shauntal)'s kill succeeded, and thus, he has targeted and may converse with Altissimo(Phoebe). Wargle's MEDITATE reveals that at least one of Dazel(Lance), Lilycolo(Iris), and Superbird(Shauntal) is mafia. ILS(Siebold) discovers that Negrek(Blue) did not act this night.





Spoiler: Day 3



=DAY THREE=
Zero Moment(Drake) uses NOBLE ROAR through MOXIE. Kratos Aurion(Steven Stone) and Lilypad(Iris) are now doing The Thing.
Kratos Aurion(Steven Stone) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night 3



=NIGHT THREE=
Dragon(Drasna) used COTTON GUARD at Superbird(Shauntal). Superbird(Shauntal) is protected and blocked.
Altissimo(Phoebe) used POWER GEM at Superbird(Shauntal). Superbird(Shauntal) is protected and blocked.
A healer clash occours. Superbird(Shauntal) is bleeding.
VM(Koga) did not send in a night action.
Dar(Grimsley) did not send in a night action.
Butterfree(Cynthia) did not send in a night action.
Zexion(Aaron) used ATTACK-DEFEND ORDER. Negrek(Blue) is bleeding.
Wargle(Lucian)'s MEDITATE activates.
END OF NIGHT: Superbird(Shauntal) and Negrek(Blue) are dead. Zexion(Aaron)'s kill succeeded, and thus, he has targeted Lilypad(Iris) and granted her one-shot death immunity. Wargle(Lucian)'s MEDITATE reveals that Altissimo(Phoebe) is innocent.





Spoiler: Day 4



=DAY FOUR=
Zexion(Aaron) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night 5



=NIGHT FIVE=
Dragon(Drasna) used COTTON GUARD at Dazel(Lance). Dazel(Lance) is protected and blocked.
Altissimo(Phoebe) used POWER GEM at Wargle(Lucian). Wargle(Lucian) is protected and blocked.
VM(Koga) used SLEEP POWER at Wargle(Lucian). Wargle(Lucian) can no longer use MEDITATE.
Dar(Grimsley) did not send in a night action.
Butterfree(Cynthia) used GRUDGE at Wargle(Lucian). Butterfree(Cynthia) will reveal Wargle(Lucian)'s role PM if killed.
Lilypad(Iris) used EARTHQUAKE, but Wargle(Lucian) was protected by POWER GEM.
Wargle(Lucian)'s MEDITATE fails for just about every single reason ever.





Spoiler: Day 5



=DAY FIVE=
Wargle(Lucian) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night 6



=NIGHT SIX=
Altissimo(Phoebe) used POWER GEM at Dragon(Drasna). She is protected and blocked.
Dragon(Drasna) cannot COTTON GUARD Dazel(Lance) due to being blocked by POWER GEM.
VM(Koga) did not send in a night action.
Dar(Grimsley) did not send in a night action.
Butterfree(Cynthia) used GRUDGE at VM(Koga). Butterfree(Cynthia) will reveal VM(Koga)'s role PM if killed.
Lilypad(Iris) used EARTHQUAKE. Altissimo(Phoebe) is bleeding.
END OF NIGHT: Altissimo(Phoebe) is dead. Lilypad(Iris)'s kill succeeded, and thus, protective roles will fail to protect players in the next Night.





Spoiler: Day 6



=DAY SIX=
Dar(Grimsley) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night 7



=NIGHT SEVEN=
Lilypad(Iris)'s EARTHQUAKE is in effect. No players will be protected this night.
Dragon(Drasna) used COTTON GUARD at Dazel(Lance). He is blocked, but not protected, due to EARTHQUAKE.
VM(Koga) used SLEEP POWER at Dragon(Drasna). Dragon(Drasna) can no longer use COTTON GUARD.
Butterfree(Cynthia) used GRUDGE at Lilycolo(Iris). Butterfree(Cynthia) will reveal Lilycolo(Iris)'s role PM if killed.
Lilypad(Iris) did not send in a night action.





Spoiler: Day 7



=DAY SEVEN=
VM(Koga) is lynched.
Dragon(Drasna) can now use COTTON GUARD again.





Spoiler: Night 8



=NIGHT EIGHT=
Dragon(Drasna) used COTTON GUARD at Butterfree(Cynthia). She is protected and blocked.
Cynthia(Butterfree) did not send in a night action.
Lilypad(Iris) used EARTHQUAKE. Dragon(Drasna) is bleeding.
END OF NIGHT: Dragon(Drasna) is dead. Lilypad(Iris)'s kill succeeded, and thus, protective roles will fail to protect players in the next Night.





Spoiler: Day 8



Zero Moment(Drake) uses NOBLE ROAR through MOXIE. Lilycolo(Iris) and Butterfree(Cynthia) are now doing The Thing.
Butterfree(Cynthia) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night 9



Lilypad(Iris)'s EARTHQUAKE is in effect. No players will be protected this night.
Lilypad(Iris) used EARTHQUAKE. Zero Moment(Drake) is bleeding.
END OF NIGHT: Zero Moment(Drake) is dead. The mafia faction now composes 50% of the living players, and thus, wins.






And of course, since this has definitely been a game that left many questions, I'll be answering any that come up now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Waaaaaargle you misled us :/


----------



## Dragon (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

well shIT that went in a completely different direction than expected... I'm glad me and Alti got a point for the town by assassinating Superbird, at least. nice

(also MF, your role PMs are A+ omg)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I've never won a game as mafia before. :) Well done seeing us through to the end, Lilycolo!

As for the rest of you... eh, you kind of talked on some days, sometimes, so you get only mild fatherly disappointment. B+, be more entertaining next time. (Seriously, though, that was close! Aside from the fact that you all got hilariously tripped up by Wargle's assumption, good game, well played!)

And thanks for GMing, MF! It was an experience, that's for sure. Take all the breaks you need, but I think I may come back and try another some time. Even though I still kinda dislike The Thing. More than happy to overlook it for another fun game!


----------



## Butterfree (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

WHAT. Wargle, this is all your fault. >:(


----------



## Autumn (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Wowwwww


----------



## kyeugh (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Wargle, you bastard.  I'll see you hung for your crimes.  Again.


----------



## Wargle (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

I told you what I had :c I didn't know I would be bad :c


*cries*


----------



## Zero Moment (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

>"Some of them will tell a tale of three people from the Elite Four, one of whom has definitely been conspiring against the others!"
>Gives tale with two Mafia

Wow, MF, you're fucked up.


----------



## Negrek (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

One of them was definitely conspiring against the others!

gg mafia. Didn't really get to do much myself, but it was fun to see The Thing return, anyway.


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

Jesus, I got the Thinged twice! More than enough for a while.

Thanks so much wargle BTW :D 

Good game everybody! It was super entertaining. Especially when my forgetfulness started to make everybody start pointing fingers at each other, that was amazing!

Question: why was my action not a combo of killing and disruptive when shown to ILS?


----------



## Wargle (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Elite Four Choice Pokémafia - Game Thread*

:C there was only supposed to be one mafia :cccc I ruined it D:


----------

